# 2016 NFC/AFC Wild Card Predictions . . .



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2016)

This weekend promises to be a lot of NFL fun. I am seeing some possible upsets. Here's my picks and a brief reason for my insanity. My picks are in team colors.

Chiefs @ *Houston Texans - *Texans are home underdogs. Picking the Texans anyway with my head and my heart. The Texans have won with FOUR DIFFERENT QB's this year. I don't know if that has ever been done before. To me it means the Texans have more than a good QB (obviously) and more than JJ Watt who is probably the best defensive player in the league. If you win with 4 different QB's you must have something going for you. 

*Green Bay **Packers* @ Redskins - don't know who the favorite is in this one but since I picked the Pack to win it all I am sticking with them all the way since I picked them from the start, even though they have under-performed miserably this year. No other reason than that. Plus although the Redskins have quite a few really good guys (as in actual decent guys off the field) I hate the skins.

Seahawks @ *Minnesota* *Vikings *- It's very hard for me to bet against the Hawks but this one is more of a gut call. I just have a feeling the Norseman are going to roast the Hawks over a spit. Plus it's going to be about zero degrees which I think favors the Vikings.

Steelers @ *Cincinatti **Bengals* - This one was the hardest for me to decide even more than the Hawks v Vikes because this is still one of the hottest rivalries in football right up there with Bengals v Browns. It doesn't matter how good one of these teams is or how bad the other may be over the years, with a few exceptions this is always a fantastic game and the underdog often kicks the other's arse. I'm going with the Bengals simply because they have been more consistent this year and are at home.

My regular season guessing this year has been terrible. Maybe I can do better in the playoffs.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2016)

@SENC @Gail (@NYWoodturner please be the middleman ) @EVRYONE ELSE!!!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 8, 2016)

Kansas City Chiefs @ Houston Texans *- Texans* no way I would bet against them!

Green Bay Packers @ Washington Redskins - *Packers *I love me some Packers LOL

Seattle Seahawks @ Minnesota Vikings *- Seahawks *like you said it's hard to go against the Seagulls

Pittsburg Steelers @ Cincinatti Bengals - *Steelers* I think Big Ben is going to lead his tem to victory

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2016)

Go saints. Oh wait. My bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2016)

And we thought Saints were supposed to be good . . . . should have named them the New Orleans Devils cause they was BAAAAAAAD. 

I know I know . . . Cowboys were worse. But as long as Jerry Jones owns them I am anti-Cowboy. He's a thug.


----------



## kweinert (Jan 8, 2016)

I'd say the Broncos - oh, but wait, they don't have to play this week.

:)

Osweiler did us good this year, kept the team in the hunt while Manning got better. Between the two of them things are still looking OK for us here in Denver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2016)

kweinert said:


> I'd say the Broncos - oh, but wait, they don't have to play this week.
> 
> :)
> 
> Osweiler did us good this year, kept the team in the hunt while Manning got better. Between the two of them things are still looking OK for us here in Denver.



Wrong week if you aren't going to guess the wild card games. But in the divisionals next week Broncs play winner of the Steelers Bengals and with Manning at the helm in my book at least the Broncos will be the overwhelming underdogs because Peyton is like the worst playoff QB off all time. I was shocked to hear your coach named him as starter. I don't like to bet against manning in the regular season but in the playoffs he is just rotten to the core. Next week you will see me betting on Texans no matter who they have at QB and on the Steelers (if they win) unless big Ben gets hurt. In that scenario I'd call it a toss up between Manning and whoever the Steelrs have as a backup QB. that how low my opinion is of Manning in the playoffs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 8, 2016)

Chiefs, packers, seahawks, steelers. 

The steelers got a chip on their shoulder this week. Cincy hasn't had much success in the playoffs, and big Ben is almost unbeatable when he plays in Ohio. Here we go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 8, 2016)

Not going to change now- The hawks- The others- I am clueless- I do not follow at all......

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Wrong week if you aren't going to guess the wild card games. But in the divisionals next week Broncs play winner of the Steelers Bengals and with Manning at the helm in my book at least the Broncos will be the overwhelming underdogs because Peyton is like the worst playoff QB off all time. I was shocked to hear your coach named him as starter. I don't like to bet against manning in the regular season but in the playoffs he is just rotten to the core. Next week you will see me betting on Texans no matter who they have at QB and on the Steelers (if they win) unless big Ben gets hurt. In that scenario I'd call it a toss up between Manning and whoever the Steelrs have as a backup QB. that how low my opinion is of Manning in the playoffs.



It's not his best, can't argue there. But we've already seen coach's ability to take out the starter when he's not doing well and put in the backup, no matter who was playing which role.

If it starts going badly let's hope he doesn't delay that decision too long.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 8, 2016)

Gails predictions:

Chiefs over Texans - Chalked up to experience of the team.
Skins over Packers - Its a coin toss but this way you have someone to cheer against! (And they have a better passing game)
Hawks over Vikings but says it will be a close game 
Bengals over Steelers because DeAngelo Williams is out this game.

One of you two is going to have a bad weekend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't follow football enough to weigh in on all the games but the Packers aren't going to be at home and unless they reboot after the last game they'll choke. I watched about 1/2 of the Vikings Packers game and it wasn't the Vikes winning, it was the Pack loosing it IMO.

As far as the Vikings go, The last time, Seattle beat them like a big bass drum and yes, they'll be at home in the frozen tundra which may help but I have to wonder if it'll be this week or next week that they choke as usual...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 8, 2016)

Texans
Packers
Vikings
Bengals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 8, 2016)

I'll take the exact opposite of @Kevin. Should be a good strategy to keep me from being last.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 8, 2016)

All I can say is that I want see the Seahawks lose after the whoopin they gave the Cardinals last week...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 9, 2016)

I hate it for the Texans, because I really like O'Brien and several of the players, but they have nothing left on offense.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2016)

Are the Texans playing today?


----------



## SENC (Jan 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Are the Texans playing today?


Depends on how you look at it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2016)

This is pathetic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> This is pathetic.


Yep. Glad I didn't have the Texans. Thanks, bud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2016)

SENC said:


> Yep. Glad I didn't have the Texans. Thanks, bud.



I'm your huckleberry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 9, 2016)

@Kevin - Gail says hello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> @Kevin - Gail says hello



Gail who?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 9, 2016)

I've heard of the Kiss of Death, but 6 7 straight scoreless quarters for your picks? At least Cincy's defense showed up to keep you in it.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 9, 2016)

Everybody in the country knew that Hoyer should have been pulled in the 2nd half............ahhhhh never mind*******


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey I perform a valuable service; wait to see how I bet and bet just opposite. You owe me Henry.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Hey I perform a valuable service; wait to see how I bet and bet just opposite. You owe me Henry.


I was thinking everyone else owed me for revealing the key!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 9, 2016)

Becoming a good game! Nasty, though!


----------



## SENC (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow! If it werent for Burfect, I'd be rooting for Cincy with you.


----------



## SENC (Jan 9, 2016)

Unreal ending. What knuckleheads!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 9, 2016)

I can't believe that steelers game.


----------



## jmurray (Jan 9, 2016)

Goons will be goons

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 10, 2016)

SENC said:


> I'll take the exact opposite of @Kevin. Should be a good strategy to keep me from being last.


Looks like it's gonna work out well !


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

We stopped watching at halftime (not because I gave up but for other reasons - I figured the Cats would make a run at 'em) but I just watched the video recap. I missed a good one, or a heart-breaker from my vista. 

I think I'll switch both my predictions for today so Henry will lose these two . . . . . .

Go Hawks Go Skins!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't see how Marvin Lewis can keep his job after that debacle. Worst coached 3 or 4 minutes in the history of the NFL.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> We stopped watching at halftime (not because I gave up but for other reasons - I figured the Cats would make a run at 'em) but I just watched the video recap. I missed a good one, or a heart-breaker from my vista.
> 
> I think I'll switch both my predictions for today so Henry will lose these two . . . . . .
> 
> Go Hawks Go Skins!



NO switchin-- Go hawks- 9 below zero- Yikes I am glad I am not watchin- You could freeze to death watchin that game....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> NO switchin--



Mike saved your bacon Henry. I have to stick with my picks. Maybe I'll get a split today. 

Go Vikes! Go Pack!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I don't see how Marvin Lewis can keep his job after that debacle. Worst coached 3 or 4 minutes in the history of the NFL.


Nor Burfict - Lewis should have sent him packing to the locker room - and if I were the owner both would be packing up today.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

Vikes 3 Hawks 0 -- obviously I have this one in the bag.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

First half shutout by the Norseman - the Purple People Eaters are back. But taking a knee with a minute on the clock is the most frustrating thing in football to me. 

"We have a lot of time on the clock so let's do nothing."

Viking are gonna lose if they continue that "strategy". Didn't know their coach was such an idiot that's something Jason Garrett would do. Guarantee Pete Carroll wouldn't have done that.


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2016)

You should celebrate - this is the first lead any of your teams have had this weekend!

I sure hope the birds will find some offense. I need to win this game to avoid splitting with you, because unless your curse is worse than I think, there is no way the skinnies beat the pack.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

Vikings need a turnover . . . .


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

Russell please throw a pick 6 . . . . .


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

Henry are you squirming in your seat?

Don't worry I cursed myself when I bragged about how lucky my picks have been and haven't had any luck since......


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

I am cursed . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

Henry you're making your picks first next week I'm done making you look good.


.


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I am cursed . . . . .


Holy moly! Please don't bet on my team, dude, you are the KOD! There is no way to explain that other than a curse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Henry you're making your picks first next week I'm done making you look good.
> 
> 
> .



You should go to Vegas- you bet a buck on yer teams and have the wife bet a bunch against ya.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Henry you're making your picks first next week I'm done making you look good.
> 
> 
> .


Not a chance, my friend. I wouldn't know how to bet without your guidance!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

You know what this means ... the Skins are a lock.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

What are these Packers thinking? There's only a minute left in the half and they aren't taking a knee! Didn't they see the Vikings game? Geez - still trying to score with only a minute left what a risk!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> What are these Packers thinking? There's only a minute left in the half and they aren't taking a knee! Didn't they see the Vikings game? Geez - still trying to score with only a minute left what a risk!


Yep. Ticking me off. I'm gonna send them a halftime note to remind them who bet on them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

I've had a really bad weekend ... okay Henry don't remind me I've had a really bad couple months but if the Pack can win my Super Bowl pick is still alive... 

Lotta football left though and that safety might bite us in the ass in the end because it gives the skin that free extra point. 17 - 11 is not near as comfy as 17 - 10.

Still, I have a good feeling about it. I think the Pack is BACK!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

They better go for 2 ...


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

Don't understand going for it on 4th at the 50 but not trying for the 2 pt conversion. If they didn't get the conversion a field goal still wins it if they trade touchdowns here on out.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 94794


Woohoo!!! 0.250!! Not skunked!!! The curse is broken!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

SENC said:


> Woohoo!!! 0.250!! Not skunked!!! The curse is broken!



Darn right my luck has returned you better watch out next week . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 10, 2016)

jmurray said:


> Chiefs, packers, seahawks, steelers.
> 
> The steelers got a chip on their shoulder this week. Cincy hasn't had much success in the playoffs, and big Ben is almost unbeatable when he plays in Ohio. Here we go



That is how its done

Reactions: Like 2


----------

